# سلسلة كتب Smacna كاملة



## hasona8040 (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى اليكم حصريا كتب SMACNA كاملة اكثر من رائع
وسيتم تنزيلها لكم على مراحل انشاء الله
ارجو التثبيت​ 
الكتاب الاول
Accepted Industry Practice for Industrial Duct Construction​ 

اضغط هنا​


----------



## hasona8040 (29 يوليو 2008)

الكتاب الثانى
Duct construction


اضغط هنا


----------



## hasona8040 (29 يوليو 2008)

الكتاب الثالث
duct leakageduct leakage

اضغط هنا


----------



## hasona8040 (29 يوليو 2008)

الكتاب الرابع

building system

اضغط هنا


----------



## مشوقى (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hasona8040 (30 يوليو 2008)

الكتاب الخامس
duct system inspection

اضغط هنا


----------



## ياسر حسن (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hasona8040 (31 يوليو 2008)

الكتاب السادس
Fiberous ducts

اضغط هنا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير 

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر

كتب رائعة جداً


----------



## hasona8040 (1 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب السابع
fire damper

اضغط هنا


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (1 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودجمالمزروع (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً علي تلك المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## hasona8040 (2 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب الثامن
Firestop

اضغط هنا


----------



## hasona8040 (2 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب التاسع
HVAC Air Duct Leakage Test Manual-First Edition_ Technical R

اضغط هنا


----------



## hasona8040 (2 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب العاشر

HVAC Duct Systems Inspection Guide-Second Edition

اضغط هنا


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ربنا يخليك يا باشمهندس أحمد ربنا يخليك لينا ومعلوماتك القيمه 
انت راجل محترم جدا 
نرجو التثبيت :56::34::70:


----------



## hasona8040 (3 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب الحادى عشر

HVAC Systems Commissioning Manual-First Edition

اضغط هنا


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير
وبارك الله فيك موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## أحمد سالمان (7 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hasona8040 (7 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب الثانى عشر

HVAC_ADD

اضغط هنا


----------



## iky (8 أغسطس 2008)

than you very very much


----------



## hasona8040 (9 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب الثالث عشر

HVACDuctLeakage-Firestopping%5B1%5D

اضغط هنا


----------



## عماد هاشم (10 أغسطس 2008)

احب ان اوجه شكري الجزيل اليك يااخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك .....ولكن الرابط الخاص بالجزء الثاني لا يعمل حاليا فهل يوجد بديل..مع تقديري.


----------



## hasona8040 (10 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب الثانى
برابط شغال تمام

duct construction

اضغط هنا


----------



## meshomat (11 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخونا وإلى مزيد من التقدم باتوفيق


----------



## نصيري (12 أغسطس 2008)

اخي هل لديك روابط لكتب التبريد بالغة الفرنسية افدنا بها ان كان ممكن وشكرا


----------



## hasona8040 (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخى العزيز نصيرى لا يوجد لدى كتب بالغة الفرنسية بس انا ها حاول اوجدهالك وممكن تبحث عبر النت 
وققك الله


----------



## hasona8040 (13 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب الرابع عشر

Indoor Air Quality A Systems Approach-Third Edition

اضغط هنا


----------



## ابو حسين (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الذي نقوم به 

ولا نقول إلا جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## بالظ (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hasona8040 (16 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب الخامس عشر

ٍٍKitchen Ventilation Systems and Food Service Equipment Fabri

اضغط هنا


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (17 أغسطس 2008)

hasona8040 قال:


> الكتاب الخامس عشر
> 
> ٍٍkitchen Ventilation Systems And Food Service Equipment Fabri
> 
> اضغط هنا



جزاكم الله خيرا لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (17 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط الخاصة الكتاب الخامس عشر
اضغط هناhttp://www.4shared.com/file/57019625/da043e1a/Kitchen_Ventilation_Systems_and_Food_Service_Equipment_Fabri.html


----------



## hasona8040 (17 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب السادس العشر

Kitchen Ventilation Systems and Food Service Equipment Fabrication and Installation Guidelines-Fi

اضغط هنا


----------



## hasona8040 (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للجميع 
يوجد كتب اخرى سيتم اضافتها


----------



## mohammed_hatem (18 أغسطس 2008)

eh el azama deh ana agez an el shokr


----------



## hasona8040 (22 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر لله يا اخوانى


----------



## اشرف العتر (25 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## hasona8040 (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى اشرف


----------



## hasona8040 (26 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب السابع عشر
Rectangular Industrial Duct Construction Standards-First Edi

اضغط هنا


----------



## hasona8040 (26 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب الثامن عشر
Residential Sheet Metal Guidelines-First Edition

اضغط هنا


----------



## hasona8040 (30 أغسطس 2008)

انتظرو المزيد


----------



## hasona8040 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا خوانى وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## rhvac (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم.والله كنت ابحث عنها منذة مدة.
الف شكر


----------



## hasona8040 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
لا شكر على واجب يا اخى
ولو عايز اى شى قولى


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

do you have SMACNA SEISMIC


----------



## سامرغازى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

موقع جديد يخص هندسة التبريد والتكييف
http://www.eng2all.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=38


----------



## مراد حشاني (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله أجر علم ينتفع به


----------



## hasona8040 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الردود الجميلة


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا علي هذا الجهد الرائع
رجاء أعادة تحميل الكتاب الثاني لأن الوصلة لا تعمل
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hasona8040 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخى هذا رابط الكتاب الثانى


----------



## hasona8040 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك قد تم تحميل الكتاب


----------



## hasona8040 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

لا شكر على واجب يابشمهندس


----------



## المهندس مضر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على جهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hasona8040 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يخليك وشكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## mahjas (19 سبتمبر 2008)

في ما يخص الكتاب الثاني الرابط لا يعمل رجاءا اما بقية الكتب فتم انزالها
الف شكر للاخ hosona8040


----------



## mahjas (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
عثرت على رابط تنزيل الكتاب الثاني ...... الف شكر والسلام عليكم


----------



## hasona8040 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## yehia samir (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
لو سمحت انل اريد Smacna 1995


----------



## hasona8040 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

انت تام يا اخى سابحث عنة وهاضعة فى القريب العاجل


----------



## hasona8040 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

انت تأمر يا اخى سا بحث عنة وانزلة فى القريب العاجل


----------



## yehia samir (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اللة يكرمك


----------



## hasona8040 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم اليك بعض لينكات

*Sheet Metal Connectors, Inc*

GENERAL CONTRACTOR
National Building Code of Canada 1995


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## hasona8040 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكلرا على لمرور اخى الكريم


----------



## hasona8040 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الكتاب التاسع عشر
Round Industrial Duct Construction Standards-Second Edition.pdf


----------



## hasona8040 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
سيتم ان شاء الله تنزيل باقى الكتب فى القريب العاجل


----------



## eng.mohamed khaled (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yehia samir (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## hasona8040 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الردود الجميلة


----------



## محمود عنتر جاب (10 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

تريليونات من الشكر لك على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## علاء الحوارات (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الـــــــــــــــ مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورـــــــــــــــــف


----------



## hasona8040 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## آغاميلاد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إيهاب2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود الطيبة


----------



## hasona8040 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذا لكتاب الجميل
HVAC Systems Applications First Edition


----------



## hasona8040 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الردود اخوانى


----------



## الرجل الطموح (4 فبراير 2009)

*شِكرا جزيلا*

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الرجل الطموح (4 فبراير 2009)

عذرا فقط الكتاب الجزء الثاني لا يمكن تحميله ارجو المساعدة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## amr fathy (5 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو شمس (5 فبراير 2009)

مجهود جبار و رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (9 فبراير 2009)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## muhannadsd (1 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا أخي جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## djilalidokkar (1 مارس 2009)

mirciiiiiiiiiiiiii aliiiike


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (1 مارس 2009)

*بالعلم والايمان نرفع راية الاسلام*

بارك الله فيك وتسلم ايد يا حسونه وربنا يوفقك يا عمونا بجد مجهود ممتاز والف الف الف شكرا على المجموعة الجامده من الكتب دى وجارى تحميل الكتاب التالت ...... :59:
اللهم ما انصر المسلمين فى كل مكان :73:
قاطعوهم تقاتلوهم ......


----------



## muhannadsd (2 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم ممكن ترفع الكتب على الرابيد شير لأنه موقع 4sheared محجوب عندي ولك من ي كل الإحترام والتقدير


----------



## eng ibrahim (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و يستجيب لك فما دعوت


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (4 مارس 2009)

*الى اخونا البشمهندس حسونه*

 تم تحميل مجموعة الكتب والحمد لله ولكن يوجد مشكله صغيره الجزء الخاص بالكتاب الرابع 
 لا يعمل ارجوا نقل الجزء على رابط جديد وتسلم ايدك يا حسونة والف الف الف شكر على المجهود 
وجزاك الله خيرا :55:


----------



## zanitty (4 مارس 2009)

الف شكر ع المجهود لانها سلسله مهمه و اساسيه فى التصميم
بارك الله لك و فيك


----------



## hasona8040 (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى اشكركم على الردود الجميلة التى تدفعنى الى المزيد من المجهود


----------



## hasona8040 (5 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز Eng: bolbol79 
اليك الجزء الرابع 
building system


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع............................


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (6 مارس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل في الكتاب الثاني والكتاب الرابع............


----------



## hasona8040 (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى المهندس هانى شكرا على الردود 
بالنسبة للكتاب الثانى والرابع تم تنزيلهم مرة اخرى فى الردود 
وشكرا


----------



## moaead (6 مارس 2009)

ألف شكر لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## usamaawad40 (12 مايو 2009)

يعني بصراحه انا عاجز عن الشكر أخي حسون
الله يجزيك الخير يارب من كل قلبي ويبارك فيك ويسهل دربك 
بجد مجهود رائع وألف مليون مليار عافيه ياعسل


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (13 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر للجميع وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## MOUSA77 (19 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا أخانا الحبيب على هذا المجهود الرائع
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم


----------



## هاني الرفاعي (22 مايو 2009)

أخي المهندسhasona8040 
ألف ألف شكر على الإهتمام وجزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## AtoZ (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hasona8040 (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الردود الجميلة التى تدفع صاحبها الى بزل مزيد من الجهد


----------



## كثمو (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سقلين (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## سقلين (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بجهودك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## king601 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

تم تحميل مجموعة الكتب والحمد لله ولكن يوجد مشكله صغيره الجزء الخاص بالكتاب الرابع 
لا يعمل ارجوا نقل الجزء على رابط جديد وتسلم ايدك يا حسونة والف الف الف شكر على المجهود 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tayseer abu-rayyan (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه المجموعة من الكتب القيمة. الرابط للكتاب الرابع غير عامل ,أرجوا تحميله على رابط اخر .


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك . وشكرا*​


----------



## Ayody (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## sherif elshaar (6 يناير 2010)

نشكركم على المجهود الرائع ونسأل الله ان يجازيكم خيرا


----------



## as3ate (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ححخخهه (21 فبراير 2010)

ولله روعة 
سلمت يداك
الله يوفقك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا 
بارك الله فيكم و زادكم من فضله


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ومن فضله ارجو اعادة الجزء الرابع حيث ان الرابط لايعمل


----------



## aati badri (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تشكر


----------



## تامربهجت (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا* وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abudulwe (13 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## SAIFASAD (14 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elomda_5 (12 أبريل 2010)

جعلهم الله في ميزان اعمالك يوم القيامة


----------



## memomoon9 (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووور يا غالي


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية 



http://www.4shared.com/dir/7621080/546491d/sharing.html​ 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (12 مايو 2010)

hasona8040 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخوانى اليكم حصريا كتب smacna كاملة اكثر من رائع
> وسيتم تنزيلها لكم على مراحل انشاء الله
> ارجو التثبيت​





جزاكم الله خيرا

وجعل عملكم وجهدكم فى موازين حسناتكم​


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (12 مايو 2010)

سعد العادلى قال:


> اكبر موقع باللغة العربية علية جميع كتب التبريد والتكييف بالعربية ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا ياأخ سعد

مجموعة طيبة ومفيدة

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## hasona8040 (19 مايو 2010)

الحمد الله 
شكرا للجميع على الردود الجميلة


----------



## aati badri (19 مايو 2010)

مجهود جبار من مهندسين جبارين
اللهم اعد لنا ارض الجبارين


----------



## عصام حمدي حجازي (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (12 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود أكثر أكثر أكثر أكثر من رائع وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير . وشكرا


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (14 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد

ربنا يبارك ليك ياراجل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمود مهران (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## مستريورك (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم 
الرجاء التحميل علي رابط اخر لان الملف لا يفتح عندي اطلاقا


----------



## hasona8040 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الردود


----------



## masibrahim (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى و جعل لك ذلك ذخرا ليوم القيامة - ولكن الرابط الرابع غير صالح و لأول لا يعمل نرجو أعادتهم ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abuzer7784 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ حسونه 
شكرا لاجتهادك ولكن كل الارتباطات غير صالحه نرجو التحميل مره اخري


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*الروابط معطلة لان الموضوع قديم ارجو من الاخوة اعادة الرفع او التجديد حسب الامكان ... شاكرين جهودكم

*


----------



## Ma7ame7o (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ع المجهود الرائع دة


----------



## hooka (25 سبتمبر 2012)

please revise links


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (13 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد العطفي (20 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. سنان (20 يناير 2013)

أرجو التكرم بتجديد الرفع لأن كافة الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## egystorm (20 يناير 2013)

رجاء التكرم من الاخوة الاعضاء باعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى لاهمتها لكل المهندسين


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 يناير 2013)

اود اعلامك اخي العزيز بان الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## حسام الصديق (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nermeen yani (25 يناير 2013)

لينكات التحميل لا تعمل برجاء المراجعه للتحميل
جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## eng mohamed gamal (16 فبراير 2013)

SMACNA_BOOK_COLLECTION - Download - 4shared - agordat 1977


اتفضلو سلسلة كتب smacna


----------

